# Solved: Windows update not working



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Starter, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N550 @ 1.50GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 1013 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 3150, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 225060 MB, Free - 204702 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, AO533
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013, Disabled

Please help!!

I am trying resolve this issue on a notebook for my nephew.

Window 7 Starter. 32-bit - 

Windows update does not work - when I try a manual Check for updates, a window shows up which says checking for update. After a few seconds, an error message comes up which says : 

Restart your computer to install important updates
Windows can't update important files and services while the system is using them. Save any open files and restart the computer, and then try to check for new updates.

I restart the computer, check for updates and same message keeps coming up.

As a note, this computer has never had updates installed for about 9 months since bought.

I have tried various options and solutions on the internet,have checked for the services to be running, have replaced Norton with AVG and have check computer for malawares. Nothing so far has resolve this issue.

Please help !!!


Thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

*Step 1: Verify the relevant Windows Update services*
=======================================


Click on *Start*, type *services.msc* in the open box and click *OK*. 
Double click the service *Background Intelligent Transfer Service*. 
Click on the *General* tab; make sure the *Startup Type* is set to Automatic. Then please click the *Start* button under *Service Status *to start the service. 
Please repeat the above steps with another service: *Windows Update*

*NOTE:* If one of the two services is missing, please let me know.

*Step 2: Rename the Windows Update Softwaredistribution folder*
=================================================
One possible cause is that Windows Update's temporary folder contains corrupted files. This step will remove the *Download* folder, which contains the update installation files. After renaming this folder a new one will automatically be created. This will have no negative effect on your computer's performance.


Click *Start* and type *cmd* in the Search box then right click on cmd in the pop up and select *Run as Administrator*. This will open the *Command Prompt* window, at the Command Prompt, type *net stop wuauserv* and press *Enter* (Leave the *Command Prompt* open).
Click *Start* and type *%windir%* in the Search box and press *Enter*.
Double-click the *SoftwareDistribution* folder.
In the opened folder, rename the folder *Download* to *Download.old*.
Go back to the *Command Prompt* and type *net start WuAuServ *and press Enter.
Close all the open windows and see if the update problem is resolved.

*NOTE*: After resolving this Windows Update issue, please feel free to delete the Download.old folder.

If that fails, click on *Start* and type:

*%windir%\WindowsUpdate.log *

in the search box & press Enter, *Copy & Paste* the last 100-150 lines in your next reply.


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the reply...

both services were in Automatic (delayed start) and both were started.

I followed ur instructions to rename the DOWNLOAD folder

Unfortunately these did not resolve the Update issue.

Please see log from WindowsUpdate.log

2012-12-26	19:14:55:507	1252	133c	AU	########### AU: Uninitializing Automatic Updates ###########
2012-12-26	19:15:00:343	1252	133c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-26	19:15:00:436	1252	133c	Service	*********
2012-12-26	19:15:00:436	1252	133c	Service	** END ** Service: Service exit [Exit code = 0x240001]
2012-12-26	19:15:00:436	1252	133c	Service	*************
2012-12-26	19:17:02:047	1252	1050	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.6.7600.256, tz: +0100) ===========
2012-12-26	19:17:02:047	1252	1050	Misc = Process: C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
2012-12-26	19:17:02:047	1252	1050	Misc = Module: c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2012-12-26	19:17:02:047	1252	1050	Service	*************
2012-12-26	19:17:02:047	1252	1050	Service	** START ** Service: Service startup
2012-12-26	19:17:02:047	1252	1050	Service	*********
2012-12-26	19:17:02:063	1252	1050	Agent * WU client version 7.6.7600.256
2012-12-26	19:17:02:063	1252	1050	Agent * Base directory: C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution
2012-12-26	19:17:02:063	1252	1050	Agent * Access type: No proxy
2012-12-26	19:17:02:063	1252	1050	Agent * Network state: Connected
2012-12-26	19:17:02:157	1252	1050	Setup	WARNING: SelfUpdate is in an error state
2012-12-26	19:17:28:022	1252	1694	Report	CWERReporter::Init succeeded
2012-12-26	19:17:28:022	1252	1694	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing Windows Update Agent ***********
2012-12-26	19:17:28:022	1252	1694	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing global settings cache ***********
2012-12-26	19:17:28:022	1252	1694	Agent * WSUS server: <NULL>
2012-12-26	19:17:28:022	1252	1694	Agent * WSUS status server: <NULL>
2012-12-26	19:17:28:022	1252	1694	Agent * Target group: (Unassigned Computers)
2012-12-26	19:17:28:022	1252	1694	Agent * Windows Update access disabled: No
2012-12-26	19:17:28:022	1252	1694	DnldMgr	Download manager restoring 0 downloads
2012-12-26	19:17:28:053	1252	1694	AU	########### AU: Initializing Automatic Updates ###########
2012-12-26	19:17:28:053	1252	1694	AU # Approval type: Scheduled (User preference)
2012-12-26	19:17:28:053	1252	1694	AU # Scheduled install day/time: Every day at 3:00
2012-12-26	19:17:28:053	1252	1694	AU # Auto-install minor updates: Yes (User preference)
2012-12-26	19:17:28:053	1252	1694	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2012-12-26	19:17:28:068	1252	1694	AU # Will display featured software notifications (User preference)
2012-12-26	19:17:28:068	1252	1694	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2012-12-27 02:00:00
2012-12-26	19:17:28:583	1252	1050	Report	*********** Report: Initializing static reporting data ***********
2012-12-26	19:17:28:583	1252	1050	Report * OS Version = 6.1.7600.0.0.66304
2012-12-26	19:17:28:583	1252	1050	Report * OS Product Type = 0x0000000B
2012-12-26	19:17:28:614	1252	1050	Report * Computer Brand = Acer
2012-12-26	19:17:28:614	1252	1050	Report * Computer Model = AO533
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1050	Report * Bios Revision = V1.15
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1050	Report * Bios Name = InsydeH2O Version V1.15
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1050	Report * Bios Release Date = 2010-10-18T00:00:00
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1050	Report * Locale ID = 2057
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1694	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1694	AU	Initializing featured updates
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1694	AU	Found 0 cached featured updates
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1694	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1694	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26	19:17:28:630	1252	1694	AU	AU finished delayed initialization
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1694	AU	Triggering AU detection through DetectNow API
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1694	AU	Triggering Online detection (interactive)
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1050	AU	#############
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1050	AU	## START ## AU: Search for updates
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1050	AU	#########
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1050	AU	<<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {C21B019C-94A2-49BE-9A08-DBAE4E4334F8}]
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1044	Agent	*************
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1044	Agent	** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1044	Agent	*********
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1044	Agent * Online = Yes; Ignore download priority = No
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1044	Agent * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1044	Agent * ServiceID = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D} Third party service
2012-12-26	19:17:31:235	1252	1044	Agent * Search Scope = {Machine}
2012-12-26	19:17:31:282	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:31:422	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:31:766	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:31:766	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:31:766	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:31:766	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:31:797	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:32:124	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:32:124	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:32:124	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.microsoft.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:32:124	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:32:156	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:32:639	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:32:655	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:32:686	1252	1044	Agent	Checking for updated auth cab for service 7971f918-a847-4430-9279-4a52d1efe18d at http://ds.download.windowsupdate.com/v10/1/microsoftupdate/redir/muauth.cab
2012-12-26	19:17:32:686	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\AuthCabs\authcab.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:32:717	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:32:982	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\AuthCabs\authcab.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:33:014	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:33:014	1252	1044	Setup	Checking for agent SelfUpdate
2012-12-26	19:17:33:014	1252	1044	Setup	Client version: Core: 7.6.7600.256 Aux: 7.6.7600.256
2012-12-26	19:17:33:014	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:33:045	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:33:263	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:33:263	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:33:263	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:33:263	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:33:294	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:33:482	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:33:482	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:33:482	1252	1044	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.microsoft.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-12-26	19:17:33:482	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:33:513	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:33:778	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:33:794	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:33:809	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wuident.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:33:887	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:34:324	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wuident.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:34:355	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:34:433	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wsus3setup.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:34:480	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:34:589	1252	1044	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wsus3setup.cab:
2012-12-26	19:17:34:620	1252	1044	Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-26	19:17:34:667	1252	1044	Setup	Determining whether a new setup handler needs to be downloaded
2012-12-26	19:17:34:667	1252	1044	Setup	SelfUpdate handler is not found. It will be downloaded
2012-12-26	19:17:34:667	1252	1044	Setup	Evaluating applicability of setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-ActiveX~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~7.6.7600.256"
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Handler	FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Setup	WARNING: CBS EvaluateApplicability returned error, error = 0x80070BC9
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Setup	FATAL: Applicability evaluation for setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-ActiveX~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~7.6.7600.256" failed, error = 0x80070BC9
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Setup	FATAL: SelfUpdate check failed, err = 0x80070BC9
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Agent * WARNING: Skipping scan, self-update check returned 0x80070BC9
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Agent * WARNING: Exit code = 0x80070BC9
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Agent	*********
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Agent	** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Agent	*************
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1044	Agent	WARNING: WU client failed Searching for update with error 0x80070bc9
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	1050	AU	AU setting pending client directive to 'Reboot Pending'
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	52c	AU	>>## RESUMED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {C21B019C-94A2-49BE-9A08-DBAE4E4334F8}]
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	52c	AU # WARNING: Search callback failed, result = 0x80070BC9
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	52c	AU # WARNING: Failed to find updates with error code 80070BC9
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	52c	AU	#########
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	52c	AU	## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {C21B019C-94A2-49BE-9A08-DBAE4E4334F8}]
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	52c	AU	#############
2012-12-26	19:17:34:761	1252	52c	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26	19:17:34:776	1252	52c	AU	AU setting next detection timeout to 2012-12-26 23:17:34
2012-12-26	19:17:34:776	1252	52c	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2012-12-27 02:00:00
2012-12-26	19:17:34:776	1252	52c	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26	19:17:34:776	1252	52c	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26	19:17:34:792	1252	1044	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-26	19:17:39:768	1252	1044	Report	REPORT EVENT: {B7452455-0080-49FF-B075-0A22CA0AC80A}	2012-12-26 19:17:34:761+0100	1	148	101	{61CA813A-7585-442E-A66B-B0D15CE6BDC0}	1	80070bc9	SelfUpdate	Failure	Software Synchronization	Windows Update Client failed to detect with error 0x80070bc9.
2012-12-26	19:17:39:815	1252	1044	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2012-12-26	19:17:39:815	1252	1044	Report	WER Report sent: 7.6.7600.256 0x80070bc9 61CA813A-7585-442E-A66B-B0D15CE6BDC0 Scan 101 Unmanaged
2012-12-26	19:17:39:815	1252	1044	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-26	19:17:43:508	1252	1050	Shutdwn	user declined update at shutdown
2012-12-26	19:17:43:508	1252	1050	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26	19:17:43:508	1252	1050	AU	AU initiates service shutdown
2012-12-26	19:17:43:508	1252	1050	AU	########### AU: Uninitializing Automatic Updates ###########
2012-12-26	19:17:43:524	1252	1050	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-26	19:17:43:571	1252	1050	Service	*********
2012-12-26	19:17:43:571	1252	1050	Service	** END ** Service: Service exit [Exit code = 0x240001]
2012-12-26	19:17:43:571	1252	1050	Service	*************

Thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

There are quite a few errors in that log so we need to do some checks.

Please run the System File Checker:


Windows 7 System File Checker
Click on *Start* and type *cmd* in the search box. Right click on *cmd* in the popup menu and select *Run as Administrator*.
Another box will open, at the Command Prompt, type *sfc /scannow* and press Enter. (Note the gap between the c and the /) 
Let the check run to completion. *DO NOT* reboot the PC or close the *cmd* window.
Copy & Paste the following command at the Command Prompt and press Enter:

* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt*


This will place a file on your desktop called *sfcdetails.txt* which contains the results of the scan.
Zip up the file and attach it to your next post.

Please download *Farbar Service Scanner* and run it on the computer with the issue.

*Make sure the following options are checked:*


*Internet Services*
*Windows Firewall*
*System Restore*
*Security Center*
*Windows Update*
*Windows Defender*
*Other Services*
Press "*Scan*".
It will create a log (FSS.txt) in the same directory the tool is run.
Please copy and paste the log to your reply.


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for replying...

did the windows 7 system file checker...

unfortunately the string u asked me to paste at the command prompt , gave me error:

findstr cannot open 10\desktop\sfcdetails.txt

here is the Fabar Service Scanner log

Farbar Service Scanner Version: 23-12-2012
Ran by krusty 10 (administrator) on 26-12-2012 at 22:19:57
Running from "C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop"
Windows 7 Starter (X86)
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============

Connection Status:
==============
Localhost is accessible.
LAN connected.
Google IP is accessible.
Google.com is accessible.
Attempt to access Yahoo IP returned error. Yahoo IP is offline
Yahoo.com is accessible.

Windows Firewall:
=============
MpsSvc Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of MpsSvc service is OK.
The ImagePath of MpsSvc service is OK.
The ServiceDll of MpsSvc service is OK.

Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================

System Restore:
============

System Restore Disabled Policy: 
========================

Action Center:
============

Windows Update:
============

Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================

Windows Defender:
==============

Other Services:
==============

File Check:
========
C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nsiproxy.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\afd.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdx.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
[2012-05-09 23:00] - [2012-03-30 11:29] - 1287024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 55E9965552741F3850CB22CBBA9671ED

C:\Windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
[2012-02-01 07:58] - [2011-03-03 06:29] - 0132608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) B15BE77A2BACF9C3177D27518AFE26A9

C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
[2009-07-14 00:53] - [2009-07-14 02:15] - 0565760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 5CD996CECF45CBC3E8D109C86B82D69E

C:\Windows\system32\bfe.dll
[2009-07-14 00:54] - [2009-07-14 02:14] - 0493568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 85AC71C045CEB054ED48A7841AAE0C11

C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mpsdrv.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\SDRSVC.dll
[2009-07-14 00:23] - [2009-07-14 02:16] - 0125952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 5FD90ABDBFAEE85986802622CBB03446

C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
[2009-07-14 00:24] - [2009-07-14 02:14] - 1025536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 7EA2BCD94D9CFAF4C556F5CC94532A6C

C:\Windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
[2012-02-01 07:40] - [2010-12-21 06:38] - 0073728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) A661A76333057B383A06E65F0073222F

C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\qmgr.dll
[2009-07-14 00:30] - [2009-07-14 02:16] - 0589312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 53F476476F55A27F580661BDE09C4EC4

C:\Windows\system32\es.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\ipnathlp.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\iphlpsvc.dll
[2009-07-14 00:54] - [2009-07-14 02:15] - 0497152 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 477397B432A256A50EE7E4339EB9EA14

C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => MD5 is legit

**** End of log ****

Please advise on the windows 7 system file checker.

THANKS


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

hi happy holidays to u too,,,

did ur point 1. updates still could not be done,.,

ur point 2. downloaded SP1 , but installation failed due to a similar error to my issue with updates.
it asks me to restart the computer and try again..

thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The method you used is the only one I know of to extract the SFC log in a readable form. Are you sure you entered the entire command line exactly as written?

I'd like you to try a repair on the Windows Update service.

Please go here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058 and run the Fix-it, let me know how it goes and any messages that come up.

Did you get this PC from new and do you know if it has Service Pack 1 installed? To check, click on Start and then Control Panel, click on System, at the top of the window it says Windows Edition, does the detail show Service Pack 1.

I was also going to suggest a manual install of SP1 if it isn't already installed but clearly you have now tried that, but please tell me if it shows in the System details or not.


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

hi Mark1956

the command for the SFC log i copied and pasted it. and tried various times with same results

here is log for the Fix it

Windows UpdatePublisher details

Issues found
Repair Windows Update componentsRepair Windows Update components
Repairing Windows Update components frequently resolves common Windows 
Update errorsFixed
Windows Update components must be repairedSucceeded

Issues checked
Repair default Windows Update locationsRepair default Windows Update 
locations
Change Windows Update locations to Windows default settingsChecked

Issues foundDetection details

6Repair Windows Update componentsFixed

Repairing Windows Update components frequently resolves common Windows 
Update errors
Windows Update components must be repairedSucceeded

One or more Windows Update components are configured incorrectly


Issues checkedDetection details

6Repair default Windows Update locationsChecked

Change Windows Update locations to Windows default settings
Default Windows Update data locations have changedNot Run

The location where Windows Update stores data has changed and must 
be repaired


Detection details

Collection information
Computer Name: KRUSTY10-PC
Windows Version:6.1
Architecture:x86
Time:Thursday, December 27, 2012 9:24:04 AM

Publisher details

Windows Update
Resolve problems that prevent you from updating Windows.
Package Version:4.0.2.20110211
Publisher:Microsoft Corporation


This is a computer bought new about 10 months ago... and apparently does not have SP1 installed.

I have tried installing SP1 manually with no success as |I explained earlier.

no mention of SP1 installed in the System,,

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Mark1956

By the way tried windows update after the FIXit and still issue not resolved... still asks me to restart the computer and try again..

Tried again to manually install SP1 and installation starts by saying" Prepairing your computer" for a few seconds then asks me to Install Windows 7 Service pack 1 as I press Install , it creates a restore point then starts installing but about 5 secs message comes up saying:
Installation was not successful 
The Windows 7 Service pack Installation cannot proceed until your computer is restarted . Please restart your computer and try again.

Thanks

Jadan


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Valramz

Tried making new Admin Account... still windows Update do not work.

Thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The repair on the windows update service found problems which it does not appear to have fixed. It is quite strange that this problem has existed since the PC was new it is also a mystery that the SFC scan log could not be retrieved. It seems likely that the original installation of Windows in the Factory had defects, or the hard drive has errors. If we find this is a hardware fault then you should be able to get it fixed under the guarantee.

The only way out of this might be to do a clean re-install from the Recovery partition or Recovery discs.

There are a couple more things we can try to fix it, the Disk Check might show us if there is a problem with the hard drive as long as you can retrieve the log for viewing:

*Disk Check*


Click on *Start* then type *cmd* in the search box. A menu will pop up with *cmd* at the top, *right click* on it and select *Run as Administrator*. Another box will open, at the prompt type *chkdsk /r* and hit *Enter*._ *Note:* you must include a space between the *k* and the */*_
You will then see the following message:
*chkdsk* cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?* (Y/N)*
Type *Y* for yes, and hit *Enter*. Then reboot the computer.
*chkdsk* will start when Windows begins loading again. Let all 5 phases run and don't use or turn off the computer. (_The *chkdsk* process may take an hour or more to finish, if it appears to freeze this is normal so *do not* interrupt it. On drives above 500GB it can take several hours._)
When the Disk Check is done, it will finish loading Windows.

Then follow this guide to find the *chkdsk* log. *NOTE:* You need to do the search for *wininit* not *chkdsk*.
Windows 7 Disk Check log

Once the log is in view then click on* Copy* in the right hand pane and select *"Copy details as text".*
You can then *right click* on the message box on this forum and select *Paste* and the log will appear, add any further information asked for and then click on *Submit/Post Quick Reply* and your done.

________________________________________________________________________

Download this and save it to the desktop: Windows Repair

Close your browser and any running programs, double click on the Tweaking icon to run the tool. When the program opens click on the *Step 4* tab. Under System Restore click on *Create* and wait for the confirmation to appear just below the button.

When complete click on the tab *Start Repairs*, then click on the *Start* button and leave it undisturbed until complete.


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Hello Mark1956

Done the Disk Check... no errors were found...

DId Windows Repair exactly as you said... 

Windows Update problem still persists.... no resolution...

Thanks for the Help


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Windows 7 came already installed on the notebook.

I don;t have the Windows 7 DVD


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Please post the Disc Check log so I can review it.

I'd also like to see a log of what is on the system.

Please run this scan:

NOTE: Unless otherwise advised please use a clean working PC to download and copy FRST to a Flash Drive.
Use these links to download the correct version for your operating system and save it to the Flash Drive. 
For x32 (x86) bit systems download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool 32-Bit 
For x64 bit systems download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool 64-Bit

*NOTE:* For Windows 7 systems only: If you cannot get Option 1 to work you can make a Recovery disc to use for Option 2.
Just do this: Click on *Start* > *Control Panel* and select *Backup and Restore*. In the left hand pane select *Create a System Recovery disc* and follow the prompts. This can be done on any Windows 7 PC but it must have the same bit rate as the infected PC, i.e. 64 or 32bit.

Plug the flashdrive into the infected PC.

Enter *System Recovery Options* by using* Option 1* or *Option 2*
*STEP 1*
*Option 1* 
*To enter the System Recovery Options from the Advanced Boot Options:*


Restart the computer.
As soon as the BIOS is loaded begin tapping the* F8* key until the *Advanced Boot Options* menu appears.
Use the arrow keys to select *Repair your computer* and hit the *Enter* key. If *Repair your computer* is not in the menu you will need to follow *Option 2* below.
Select *US* as the keyboard language settings, and then click *Next*. If you know your keyboard is for another language then select that from the list.
The system will scan for installed operating systems. Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account and click *Next*. If there is only one user account this will go straight to the *System Recovery Options*.
Now go to the instructions for *STEP 2*.

*Option 2* 
*To enter the System Recovery Options by using a Windows installation or Recovery disc:*


Insert the Installation or Recovery disc.
Restart your computer.
If prompted, press any key to start Windows from the installation disc. If your computer is not configured to start from a CD or DVD, check your BIOS settings.
Click *Repair your computer*. NOTE: This Option will be skipped if using a Recovery disc.
Select *US* as the keyboard language settings, and then click *Next*. If you know your keyboard is for another language then select that from the list.
The system will scan for installed operating systems. Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account and click *Next*. If there is only one user account this will go straight to the *System Recovery Options*.
Now go to the instructions for *STEP 2*.

NOTE: If you are unable to complete either *Option 1* or *2* then *stop* and let me know. This tool will only run correctly if you are able to get to the *System Recovery Options* menu.

*STEP 2*
*On the System Recovery Options menu you will get the following options:*

*Startup Repair
System Restore
Windows Complete PC Restore
Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool
Command Prompt*


Select *Command Prompt*
In the command window type in *notepad* and press *Enter*.
The Notepad opens. Click on *File* and select *Open*.
Select *Computer* and find your flash drive below *Devices with Removable Storage* make a note of the drive letter and close *Notepad*. 
In the command window type *e:\frst.exe* (for x64 bit version type *e:\frst64*) and press *Enter* 
*Note:* Replace letter e with the drive letter of your flash drive. 
NOTE: if you receive an error message "the system cannot find the drive specified" go back into Notepad and check the drive letter for the Flash Drive, also note the letter can change on subsequent runs.
The tool will start to run.
When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer. (This may not appear on all systems).
Press the *Scan* button. The progress bar may freeze for a while which is normal, leave it undisturbed and it will complete the scan.
It will make a log (FRST.txt) on the flash drive. Put the Flash drive back in a working PC, open Windows Explorer and then click on the Flash Drive. Double click on FRST.txt then *Copy & Paste* the log into your next reply. Please *DO NOT* send the log as an attachment.


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Mark1976

Here is FRST log

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x86) Version: 28-12-2012
Ran by SYSTEM at 28-12-2012 09:12:38
Running from F:\
Windows 7 Starter (X86) OS Language: English(US) 
The current controlset is ControlSet001

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ===================

HKLM\...\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe [284696 2009-12-23] (Intel Corporation)
HKU\Default\...\RunOnce: [ScrSav] C:\Program Files\Acer\Screensaver\run_Acer.exe /default [154144 2010-01-14] ()
HKU\Default User\...\RunOnce: [ScrSav] C:\Program Files\Acer\Screensaver\run_Acer.exe /default [154144 2010-01-14] ()
HKU\krusty 10\...\Policies\system: [LogonHoursAction] 2
HKU\krusty 10\...\Policies\system: [DontDisplayLogonHoursWarnings] 1
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.0.1

==================== Services (Whitelisted) ===================

2 AVGIDSAgent; "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe" [5814392 2012-11-06] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
2 avgwd; "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe" [196664 2012-10-22] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
4 ePowerSvc; C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe [735776 2010-06-11] (Acer Incorporated)
4 GREGService; C:\Program Files\Acer\Registration\GREGsvc.exe [23584 2010-01-08] (Acer Incorporated)
4 MWLService; C:\Program Files\EgisTec MyWinLocker\x86\MWLService.exe [305520 2010-04-16] (Egis Technology Inc.)
4 RS_Service; C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe [260640 2010-01-29] (Acer Incorporated)
4 Updater Service; C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Updater\UpdaterService.exe [243232 2010-01-28] (Acer Group)

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

3 AthBTPort; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\btath_flt.sys [37224 2010-09-27] (Atheros)
1 AVGIDSDriver; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys [179936 2012-10-22] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
0 AVGIDSHX; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys [55776 2012-10-14] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
1 AVGIDSShim; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys [19936 2012-09-20] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
1 Avgldx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys [159712 2012-10-01] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
0 Avglogx; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys [177376 2012-09-20] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
0 Avgmfx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys [93536 2012-10-04] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
0 Avgrkx86; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys [35552 2012-09-13] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
1 Avgtdix; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys [164832 2012-09-20] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
3 BTATH_A2DP; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\btath_a2dp.sys [260968 2010-09-27] (Atheros)
3 BTATH_BUS; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\btath_bus.sys [26984 2010-09-27] (Atheros)
3 BTATH_HCRP; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\btath_hcrp.sys [178024 2010-09-27] (Atheros)
3 BTATH_LWFLT; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\btath_lwflt.sys [51560 2010-09-27] (Atheros)
3 BTATH_RCP; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\btath_rcp.sys [143336 2010-09-27] (Atheros)
3 BtFilter; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\btfilter.sys [242024 2010-09-27] (Atheros)
3 EUCR; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EUCR6SK.SYS [82768 2010-06-16] (ENE Technology Inc.)
1 mwlPSDFilter; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mwlPSDFilter.sys [18992 2009-06-02] (Egis Technology Inc.)
1 mwlPSDNServ; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mwlPSDNServ.sys [16432 2009-06-02] (Egis Technology Inc.)
1 mwlPSDVDisk; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mwlPSDVDisk.sys [60976 2009-06-02] (Egis Technology Inc.)

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

2012-12-27 15:08 - 2012-12-27 15:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\Update for Windows 7 (KB2592687)
2012-12-27 14:29 - 2009-12-17 01:25 - 00433176 ____A (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\iaStor.sys
2012-12-27 13:23 - 2012-12-27 13:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\CheckSur
2012-12-27 13:15 - 2012-12-27 13:22 - 143843315 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\Windows6.1-KB947821-v25-x86.msu
2012-12-27 05:03 - 2012-12-27 06:12 - 00181064 ____A (Sysinternals) C:\Windows\PSEXESVC.EXE
2012-12-27 05:03 - 2004-06-11 15:33 - 00290304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\subinacl.exe
2012-12-27 05:01 - 2012-12-27 05:01 - 00002237 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Tweaking.com - Windows Repair (All in One).lnk
2012-12-27 05:01 - 2012-12-27 05:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Tweaking.com
2012-12-27 04:57 - 2012-12-27 04:57 - 05397135 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\tweaking.com_windows_repair_aio_setup.exe
2012-12-27 00:47 - 2012-12-27 00:48 - 00000632 _RASH C:\Users\krusty 10\ntuser.pol
2012-12-27 00:26 - 2012-12-27 00:26 - 00003174 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\ResultReport.txt
2012-12-26 14:51 - 2012-12-26 14:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\EventProviders
2012-12-26 14:21 - 2012-12-26 14:48 - 563934504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\windows6.1-KB976932-X86.exe
2012-12-26 14:14 - 2012-12-26 14:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\pss
2012-12-26 13:19 - 2012-12-26 13:20 - 00003210 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\FSS.txt
2012-12-26 13:06 - 2012-12-26 13:48 - 00062426 ____A C:\users\krusty
2012-12-26 13:05 - 2012-12-26 12:58 - 00697911 ____A (Farbar) C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\FSS (1).exe
2012-12-26 13:05 - 2012-12-26 12:53 - 00000082 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\notebook.txt
2012-12-26 09:49 - 2012-12-26 09:49 - 00000419 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Documents\notebook info.txt
2012-12-26 09:47 - 2012-12-26 09:43 - 00509440 ____A (Tech Support Guy System) C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\SysInfo.exe
2012-12-26 02:11 - 2012-12-26 02:11 - 02031992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\MGADiag.exe
2012-12-26 02:11 - 2012-12-26 02:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Office Genuine Advantage
2012-12-24 08:11 - 2010-11-29 01:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\RAID_F6_32bit_10.1.0.1008_PV
2012-12-24 07:42 - 2012-12-24 07:42 - 00025852 ____A C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2012-12-24 07:28 - 2012-12-24 07:28 - 00001071 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2012-12-24 07:28 - 2012-12-24 07:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2012-12-24 07:28 - 2012-12-24 07:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Malwarebytes
2012-12-24 07:28 - 2012-12-24 07:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2012-12-24 07:28 - 2012-09-29 10:54 - 00022856 ____A (Malwarebytes Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mbam.sys
2012-12-24 07:26 - 2012-12-24 07:27 - 10669952 ____A (Malwarebytes Corporation ) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\mbam-setup-1.65.1.1000.exe
2012-12-24 06:55 - 2012-12-28 00:06 - 00004052 ____A C:\Windows\setupact.log
2012-12-24 06:55 - 2012-12-24 06:55 - 00000000 ____A C:\Windows\setuperr.log
2012-12-24 05:12 - 2012-12-24 05:12 - 00002983 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
2012-12-24 05:12 - 2012-12-24 05:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2012-12-24 05:10 - 2012-12-24 05:11 - 01402880 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\HiJackThis.msi
2012-12-24 03:14 - 2012-05-31 02:25 - 00237072 ____N (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-12-23 15:55 - 2012-12-23 15:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SystemRequirementsLab
2012-12-23 14:09 - 2012-12-23 16:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2012-12-23 14:06 - 2012-12-23 16:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2012-12-23 14:06 - 2012-12-23 14:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Apple
2012-12-23 13:46 - 2012-12-23 13:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Roaming\InstallShield
2012-12-23 13:45 - 2012-12-23 13:46 - 07101320 ____A (Macrovision Corporation) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\IATA89ENU.exe
2012-12-23 13:21 - 2012-12-23 13:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PC HealthBoost
2012-12-23 09:55 - 2012-12-23 09:55 - 00000969 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2012-12-23 09:55 - 2012-12-23 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2012-12-23 09:53 - 2012-12-23 09:54 - 04178040 ____A (Piriform Ltd) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\ccsetup326.exe
2012-12-23 09:08 - 2012-12-23 09:14 - 87143400 ____A (Apple Inc.) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\iTunesSetup.exe
2012-12-23 09:00 - 2012-12-23 09:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Roaming\AVG2013
2012-12-23 08:57 - 2012-12-23 08:57 - 00000939 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
2012-12-23 08:57 - 2012-12-23 08:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
2012-12-23 08:52 - 2012-12-23 08:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\AVG2013
2012-12-23 08:52 - 2012-12-23 08:52 - 00000000 ___HD C:\$AVG
2012-12-23 08:48 - 2012-12-23 08:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AVG
2012-12-23 08:41 - 2012-12-27 08:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\MFAData
2012-12-23 08:41 - 2012-12-23 15:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Local\Avg2013
2012-12-23 08:41 - 2012-12-23 08:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Local\MFAData
2012-12-23 08:40 - 2012-12-23 08:40 - 04422016 ____A (AVG Technologies) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\avg_free_stb_all_2013_2805_cnet.exe
2012-12-23 08:40 - 2012-12-23 08:40 - 04422016 ____A (AVG Technologies) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\avg_free_stb_all_2013_2805_cnet (1).exe
2012-12-23 07:08 - 2012-12-23 16:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Apple Computer
2012-12-23 06:49 - 2012-08-21 05:01 - 00026840 ____A (GEAR Software Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2012-12-23 06:41 - 2012-12-23 06:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Local\Apple

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders ========

2012-12-28 00:07 - 2009-07-13 20:34 - 00013808 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2012-12-28 00:07 - 2009-07-13 20:34 - 00013808 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2012-12-28 00:06 - 2012-12-24 06:55 - 00004052 ____A C:\Windows\setupact.log
2012-12-28 00:06 - 2009-07-13 20:53 - 00000006 ___AH C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2012-12-27 15:22 - 2011-01-29 19:50 - 01165667 ____A C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2012-12-27 15:17 - 2010-08-31 23:37 - 00727182 ____A C:\Windows\System32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2012-12-27 15:12 - 2012-04-09 15:22 - 00000830 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2012-12-27 15:11 - 2012-01-31 13:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client
2012-12-27 15:08 - 2012-12-27 15:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\Update for Windows 7 (KB2592687)
2012-12-27 14:30 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore
2012-12-27 14:29 - 2010-08-31 23:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Intel
2012-12-27 13:38 - 2012-07-19 01:33 - 00000944 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\FacebookUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1429439389-121052425-429469337-1000UA.job
2012-12-27 13:23 - 2012-12-27 13:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\CheckSur
2012-12-27 13:22 - 2012-12-27 13:15 - 143843315 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\Windows6.1-KB947821-v25-x86.msu
2012-12-27 08:14 - 2012-12-23 08:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\MFAData
2012-12-27 06:26 - 2011-12-25 07:52 - 00057560 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2012-12-27 06:14 - 2009-07-13 20:33 - 00257880 ____A C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2012-12-27 06:12 - 2012-12-27 05:03 - 00181064 ____A (Sysinternals) C:\Windows\PSEXESVC.EXE
2012-12-27 05:10 - 2009-07-13 18:04 - 00000855 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts_bak_932
2012-12-27 05:01 - 2012-12-27 05:01 - 00002237 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Tweaking.com - Windows Repair (All in One).lnk
2012-12-27 05:01 - 2012-12-27 05:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Tweaking.com
2012-12-27 04:57 - 2012-12-27 04:57 - 05397135 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\tweaking.com_windows_repair_aio_setup.exe
2012-12-27 01:38 - 2012-07-19 01:33 - 00000922 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\FacebookUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1429439389-121052425-429469337-1000Core.job
2012-12-27 00:48 - 2012-12-27 00:47 - 00000632 _RASH C:\Users\krusty 10\ntuser.pol
2012-12-27 00:48 - 2011-12-25 07:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\users\krusty 10
2012-12-27 00:47 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Windows\System32\GroupPolicy
2012-12-27 00:26 - 2012-12-27 00:26 - 00003174 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\ResultReport.txt
2012-12-26 14:51 - 2012-12-26 14:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\EventProviders
2012-12-26 14:48 - 2012-12-26 14:21 - 563934504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\windows6.1-KB976932-X86.exe
2012-12-26 14:14 - 2012-12-26 14:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\pss
2012-12-26 14:12 - 2011-01-29 20:43 - 00000035 ____A C:\Users\Public\Documents\AtherosServiceConfig.ini
2012-12-26 13:48 - 2012-12-26 13:06 - 00062426 ____A C:\users\krusty
2012-12-26 13:20 - 2012-12-26 13:19 - 00003210 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\FSS.txt
2012-12-26 12:58 - 2012-12-26 13:05 - 00697911 ____A (Farbar) C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\FSS (1).exe
2012-12-26 12:53 - 2012-12-26 13:05 - 00000082 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\notebook.txt
2012-12-26 09:49 - 2012-12-26 09:49 - 00000419 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Documents\notebook info.txt
2012-12-26 09:43 - 2012-12-26 09:47 - 00509440 ____A (Tech Support Guy System) C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\SysInfo.exe
2012-12-26 02:11 - 2012-12-26 02:11 - 02031992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\MGADiag.exe
2012-12-26 02:11 - 2012-12-26 02:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Office Genuine Advantage
2012-12-24 07:42 - 2012-12-24 07:42 - 00025852 ____A C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2012-12-24 07:28 - 2012-12-24 07:28 - 00001071 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
2012-12-24 07:28 - 2012-12-24 07:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2012-12-24 07:28 - 2012-12-24 07:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Malwarebytes
2012-12-24 07:28 - 2012-12-24 07:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2012-12-24 07:27 - 2012-12-24 07:26 - 10669952 ____A (Malwarebytes Corporation ) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\mbam-setup-1.65.1.1000.exe
2012-12-24 06:55 - 2012-12-24 06:55 - 00000000 ____A C:\Windows\setuperr.log
2012-12-24 05:12 - 2012-12-24 05:12 - 00002983 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
2012-12-24 05:12 - 2012-12-24 05:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2012-12-24 05:12 - 2011-12-25 07:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
2012-12-24 05:11 - 2012-12-24 05:10 - 01402880 ____A C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\HiJackThis.msi
2012-12-23 16:24 - 2012-12-23 14:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2012-12-23 16:24 - 2012-12-23 14:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2012-12-23 16:24 - 2012-12-23 07:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Apple Computer
2012-12-23 15:55 - 2012-12-23 15:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SystemRequirementsLab
2012-12-23 15:40 - 2012-12-23 08:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Local\Avg2013
2012-12-23 14:06 - 2012-12-23 14:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Apple
2012-12-23 13:56 - 2012-12-23 13:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PC HealthBoost
2012-12-23 13:46 - 2012-12-23 13:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Roaming\InstallShield
2012-12-23 13:46 - 2012-12-23 13:45 - 07101320 ____A (Macrovision Corporation) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\IATA89ENU.exe
2012-12-23 13:39 - 2009-07-13 20:53 - 00032608 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2012-12-23 10:59 - 2010-09-01 00:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Acer GameZone
2012-12-23 10:55 - 2010-09-01 00:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\McAfee
2012-12-23 10:49 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 00000000 ___RD C:\users\Public
2012-12-23 10:40 - 2011-12-31 01:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2012-12-23 10:40 - 2007-07-11 17:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Panther
2012-12-23 09:55 - 2012-12-23 09:55 - 00000969 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
2012-12-23 09:55 - 2012-12-23 09:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2012-12-23 09:54 - 2012-12-23 09:53 - 04178040 ____A (Piriform Ltd) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\ccsetup326.exe
2012-12-23 09:14 - 2012-12-23 09:08 - 87143400 ____A (Apple Inc.) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\iTunesSetup.exe
2012-12-23 09:00 - 2012-12-23 09:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Roaming\AVG2013
2012-12-23 08:58 - 2012-12-23 08:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\AVG2013
2012-12-23 08:57 - 2012-12-23 08:57 - 00000939 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2013.lnk
2012-12-23 08:57 - 2012-12-23 08:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
2012-12-23 08:52 - 2012-12-23 08:52 - 00000000 ___HD C:\$AVG
2012-12-23 08:48 - 2012-12-23 08:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AVG
2012-12-23 08:41 - 2012-12-23 08:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Local\MFAData
2012-12-23 08:40 - 2012-12-23 08:40 - 04422016 ____A (AVG Technologies) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\avg_free_stb_all_2013_2805_cnet.exe
2012-12-23 08:40 - 2012-12-23 08:40 - 04422016 ____A (AVG Technologies) C:\Users\krusty 10\Downloads\avg_free_stb_all_2013_2805_cnet (1).exe
2012-12-23 08:23 - 2012-08-03 00:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Ares
2012-12-23 06:41 - 2012-12-23 06:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\krusty 10\AppData\Local\Apple

==================== Known DLLs (Whitelisted) =================

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

==================== EXE ASSOCIATION =====================

HKLM\...\.exe: exefile => OK
HKLM\...\exefile\DefaultIcon: %1 => OK
HKLM\...\exefile\open\command: "%1" %* => OK

==================== Restore Points =========================

Restore point made on: 2012-12-27 14:40:54

==================== Memory info ===========================

Percentage of memory in use: 46%
Total physical RAM: 1013.1 MB
Available physical RAM: 537.87 MB
Total Pagefile: 1013.1 MB
Available Pagefile: 533.31 MB
Total Virtual: 2047.88 MB
Available Virtual: 1962.3 MB

==================== Partitions =============================

1 Drive c: (Acer) (Fixed) (Total:219.79 GB) (Free:198.4 GB) NTFS
2 Drive e: (PQSERVICE) (Fixed) (Total:13 GB) (Free:3.95 GB) NTFS
3 Drive f: () (Removable) (Total:0.24 GB) (Free:0.24 GB) FAT32
4 Drive x: (Boot) (Fixed) (Total:0.03 GB) (Free:0.03 GB) NTFS
5 Drive y: (SYSTEM RESERVED) (Fixed) (Total:0.1 GB) (Free:0.06 GB) NTFS ==>[System with boot components (obtained from reading drive)]

Disk ### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
-------- ------------- ------- ------- --- ---
 Disk 0 Online 232 GB 0 B 
Disk 1 Online 247 MB 0 B

Partitions of Disk 0:
===============

Partition ### Type Size Offset
------------- ---------------- ------- -------
Partition 1 Recovery 13 GB 1024 KB
Partition 2 Primary 100 MB 13 GB
Partition 3 Primary 219 GB 13 GB

=========================================================

Disk: 0
Partition 1
Type : 27
Hidden: Yes
Active: No

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
* Volume 2 E PQSERVICE NTFS Partition 13 GB Healthy Hidden

=========================================================

Disk: 0
Partition 2
Type : 07
Hidden: No
Active: Yes

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
* Volume 0 Y SYSTEM RESE NTFS Partition 100 MB Healthy

=========================================================

Disk: 0
Partition 3
Type : 07
Hidden: No
Active: No

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
* Volume 1 C Acer NTFS Partition 219 GB Healthy

=========================================================

Partitions of Disk 1:
===============

Partition ### Type Size Offset
------------- ---------------- ------- -------
* Partition 1 Primary 247 MB 0 B

=========================================================

Disk: 1
There is no partition selected.

There is no partition selected.
Please select a partition and try again.

=========================================================

Last Boot: 2012-12-26 03:25

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Mark1976

Please note that the faulty notebook is a Acer Aspire Notebook with no DVD or CD player.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I still need to see the Disc Check log.

Please go Here and follow the instructions to run DDS, then *Copy and Paste* both the logs into your next reply.


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

here is the disc check log

- System

- Provider

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Wininit 
[ Guid] {206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b} 
[ EventSourceName] Wininit

- EventID 1001

[ Qualifiers] 16384

Version 0

Level 4

Task 0

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x80000000000000

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2012-12-27T13:43:48.000000000Z

EventRecordID 31441

Correlation

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 0 
[ ThreadID] 0

Channel Application

Computer krusty10-PC

Security

- EventData

Checking file system on C: The type of the file system is NTFS. Volume label is Acer. One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended that you continue. Windows will now check the disk. CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)... 337152 file records processed. File verification completed. 240 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 60 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)... 368268 index entries processed. Index verification completed. 0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)... 337152 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 669 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9. Cleaning up 669 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9. Cleaning up 669 unused security descriptors. Security descriptor verification completed. 15559 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal... 34635088 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed. Windows has checked the file system and found no problems. 230462463 KB total disk space. 21513188 KB in 67068 files. 44808 KB in 15560 indexes. 4 KB in bad sectors. 445667 KB in use by the system. 65536 KB occupied by the log file. 208458796 KB available on disk. 4096 bytes in each allocation unit. 57615615 total allocation units on disk. 52114699 allocation units available on disk. Internal Info: 00 25 05 00 cf 42 01 00 b0 63 02 00 00 00 00 00 .%...B...c...... 59 11 00 00 3c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 Y...<........... 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ Windows has finished checking your disk. Please wait while your computer restarts.


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

here are both logs from the DDS

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16447
Run by krusty 10 at 21:53:57 on 2012-12-28
Microsoft Windows 7 Starter 6.1.7600.0.1252.44.1033.18.1013.220 [GMT 1:00]
.
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013 *Disabled/Updated* {0E9420C4-06B3-7FA0-3AB1-6E49CB52ECD9}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013 *Disabled/Updated* {B5F5C120-2089-702E-0001-553BB0D5A664}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\mmc.exe
C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_228_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.co.uk/
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://acer.msn.com
mStart Page = hxxp://acer.msn.com
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://acer.msn.com
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: CIESpeechBHO Class: {8D10F6C4-0E01-4BD4-8601-11AC1FDF8126} - c:\program files\bluetooth suite\IEPlugIn.dll
BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
mRun: [IAStorIcon] c:\program files\intel\intel(r) rapid storage technology\IAStorIcon.exe
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
DPF: {233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {5AE58FCF-6F6A-49B2-B064-02492C66E3F4} - hxxp://test.catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/ClientControl/en/x86/MuCatalogWebControl.cab?1356649405173
DPF: {BFF1950D-B1B4-4AE8-B842-B2CCF06D9A1B} - hxxp://game.zylom.com/activex/zylomgamesplayer.cab
DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} - hxxp://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.5.11.0.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.0.1
TCP: Interfaces\{BCF5BDC3-36F1-49CD-8F9B-A662D817158D} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.0.1
TCP: Interfaces\{BCF5BDC3-36F1-49CD-8F9B-A662D817158D}\2456C6C656675756 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{BCF5BDC3-36F1-49CD-8F9B-A662D817158D}\3427169676 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{BCF5BDC3-36F1-49CD-8F9B-A662D817158D}\44D2C496E6B6 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{BCF5BDC3-36F1-49CD-8F9B-A662D817158D}\45E4341405142383839353 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{BCF5BDC3-36F1-49CD-8F9B-A662D817158D}\7796669633 : DHCPNameServer = 80.58.61.250 80.58.61.254
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\program files\acer\acer vcm\Skype4COM.dll
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [2012-10-15 55776]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [2012-9-21 177376]
R0 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2012-10-5 93536]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2012-9-14 35552]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [2012-10-22 179936]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [2012-9-21 19936]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2012-10-2 159712]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2012-9-21 164832]
R1 mwlPSDFilter;mwlPSDFilter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mwlPSDFilter.sys [2009-6-3 18992]
R1 mwlPSDNServ;mwlPSDNServ;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mwlPSDNserv.sys [2009-6-3 16432]
R1 mwlPSDVDisk;mwlPSDVDisk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mwlPSDVDisk.sys [2009-6-3 60976]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgidsagent.exe [2012-11-6 5814392]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2012-10-22 196664]
R2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\virtualization handler\CVHSVC.EXE [2012-1-4 822624]
R3 BTATH_BUS;Atheros Bluetooth Bus;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btath_bus.sys [2010-9-27 26984]
R3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR813x/AR815x PCI-E Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\drivers\L1C62x86.sys [2010-9-1 68208]
R3 Sftfs;Sftfs;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Sftfslh.sys [2011-10-1 579944]
R3 Sftplay;Sftplay;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Sftplaylh.sys [2011-10-1 194408]
R3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys [2011-10-1 21864]
R3 Sftvol;Sftvol;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Sftvollh.sys [2011-10-1 19304]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S3 AthBTPort;Atheros Virtual Bluetooth Class;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btath_flt.sys [2010-9-27 37224]
S3 b57nd60x;Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57nd60x.sys [2009-7-13 229888]
S3 BTATH_A2DP;Bluetooth A2DP Audio Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btath_a2dp.sys [2010-9-27 260968]
S3 BTATH_HCRP;Bluetooth HCRP Server driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btath_hcrp.sys [2010-9-27 178024]
S3 BTATH_LWFLT;Bluetooth LWFLT Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btath_lwflt.sys [2010-9-27 51560]
S3 BTATH_RCP;Bluetooth AVRCP Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btath_rcp.sys [2010-9-27 143336]
S3 BtFilter;BtFilter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btfilter.sys [2010-9-27 242024]
S3 EUCR;EUCR;c:\windows\system32\drivers\EUCR6SK.sys [2010-9-1 82768]
S4 AtherosSvc;AtherosSvc;c:\program files\bluetooth suite\AdminService.exe [2010-9-27 56480]
S4 DsiWMIService;Dritek WMI Service;c:\program files\launch manager\dsiwmis.exe [2010-9-1 321104]
S4 ePowerSvc;Acer ePower Service;c:\program files\acer\acer epower management\ePowerSvc.exe [2011-1-30 735776]
S4 GREGService;GREGService;c:\program files\acer\registration\GREGsvc.exe [2010-1-8 23584]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-12-28 17:12:29	--------	d-----w-	C:\FRST
2012-12-27 22:29:45	433176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\iaStor.sys
2012-12-27 22:29:38	--------	d-----w-	C:\swsetup
2012-12-27 21:23:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\CheckSur
2012-12-27 14:14:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\catroot2
2012-12-27 13:03:19	290304	----a-w-	C:\subinacl.exe
2012-12-27 13:01:52	--------	d-----w-	C:\Tweaking.com_Windows_Repair_Logs
2012-12-27 13:01:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Tweaking.com
2012-12-26 22:51:33	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\EventProviders
2012-12-26 22:14:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\pss
2012-12-24 15:28:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\krusty 10\appdata\roaming\Malwarebytes
2012-12-24 15:28:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Malwarebytes
2012-12-24 15:28:13	22856	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2012-12-24 15:28:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2012-12-24 13:12:08	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\krusty 10\appdata\roaming\microsoft\installer\{45a66726-69bc-466b-a7a4-12fcba4883d7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-12-24 13:12:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Trend Micro
2012-12-24 12:12:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\krusty 10\appdata\local\ElevatedDiagnostics
2012-12-24 11:14:19	6812136	----a-w-	c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\definition updates\{d738bde6-3c9f-4a19-bf79-ef1131640f69}\mpengine.dll
2012-12-24 11:14:17	237072	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-12-23 23:55:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SystemRequirementsLab
2012-12-23 22:09:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2012-12-23 21:21:37	--------	d-----w-	C:\temp
2012-12-23 21:21:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\PC HealthBoost
2012-12-23 17:55:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2012-12-23 17:00:46	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\krusty 10\appdata\roaming\AVG2013
2012-12-23 16:57:32	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\krusty 10\appdata\roaming\TuneUp Software
2012-12-23 16:52:06	--------	d--h--w-	C:\$AVG
2012-12-23 16:52:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\AVG2013
2012-12-23 16:48:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AVG
2012-12-23 16:41:30	--------	d--h--w-	c:\programdata\Common Files
2012-12-23 16:41:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\krusty 10\appdata\local\MFAData
2012-12-23 16:41:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\krusty 10\appdata\local\Avg2013
2012-12-23 16:41:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\MFAData
2012-12-23 14:49:02	26840	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2012-12-23 14:41:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\krusty 10\appdata\local\Apple
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-10-22 12:02:46	179936	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2012-10-15 02:48:52	55776	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2012-10-02 02:30:38	159712	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
.
============= FINISH: 21:55:28.49 ===============

2nd DDS  log

Microsoft Windows 7 Starter 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 25/12/2011 16:51:50
System Uptime: 28/12/2012 21:41:48 (0 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Acer | | AO533
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N550 @ 1.50GHz | CPU | 1500/667mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 220 GiB total, 198.915 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
No restore point in system.
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Acer Crystal Eye webcam
Acer ePower Management
Acer eRecovery Management
Acer GameZone Console
Acer Registration
Acer ScreenSaver
Acer Updater
Acer VCM
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 9.1 MUI
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.6
Airport Mania First Flight
Amazonia
Ares 3.1.7.3042
Atheros Communications Inc.(R) AR81Family Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Driver
AVG 2013
Bing Bar
Bluetooth Win7 Suite
Cake Mania
CCleaner
Dream Day First Home
ENE USB Card Reader Driver
eSobi v2
Facebook Video Calling 1.2.0.287
Farm Frenzy 2
Galapago
Heroes of Hellas
HiJackThis
Identity Card
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Junk Mail filter update
Launch Manager
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.65.1.1000
Merriam Websters Spell Jam
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Choice Guard
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
MSVCRT
MyWinLocker
MyWinLocker Suite
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Shredder
Spin & Win
swMSM
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
System Requirements Lab for Intel
Tweaking.com - Windows Repair (All in One)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Welcome Center
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
28/12/2012 21:54:10, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 5 time(s).
28/12/2012 21:54:10, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Search service terminated with the following error: Transaction support within the specified resource manager is not started or was shut down due to an error.
28/12/2012 21:50:05, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 4 time(s).
28/12/2012 21:43:22, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).
28/12/2012 21:43:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7032] - The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the Windows Search service, but this action failed with the following error: An instance of the service is already running.
28/12/2012 21:42:50, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
28/12/2012 21:42:41, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
28/12/2012 21:42:41, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WMPNSS-Service [14332] - Service 'WMPNetworkSvc' did not start correctly because CoCreateInstance(CLSID_UPnPDeviceFinder) encountered error '0x80004005'. Verify that the UPnPHost service is running and that the UPnPHost component of Windows is installed properly.
28/12/2012 21:42:31, Error: Service Control Manager [7006] - The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error: Access is denied.
28/12/2012 21:42:26, Error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The Windows Firewall service terminated with service-specific error Transaction support within the specified resource manager is not started or was shut down due to an error..
28/12/2012 09:52:36, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 6 time(s).
27/12/2012 23:59:05, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 9 time(s).
27/12/2012 23:41:25, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 8 time(s).
27/12/2012 23:41:16, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 7 time(s).
27/12/2012 22:46:23, Error: volsnap [14] - The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because of an IO failure on volume C:.
27/12/2012 15:16:17, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Windows Search service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
27/12/2012 15:15:58, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Windows Search service to connect.
27/12/2012 15:09:54, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client [1012] - There was an error while attempting to read the local hosts file.
27/12/2012 14:00:20, Error: iaStor [9] - The device, \Device\Ide\iaStor0, did not respond within the timeout period.
27/12/2012 13:55:48, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the Netman service.
27/12/2012 00:13:55, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 10 time(s).
26/12/2012 23:15:10, Error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147024846.
26/12/2012 23:15:10, Error: Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client [16392] - The BITS service failed to start. Error 0x80070032.
26/12/2012 23:14:52, Error: Service Control Manager [7006] - The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for Start with the following error: Access is denied.
26/12/2012 22:04:58, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR2.
26/12/2012 18:47:05, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.
26/12/2012 11:21:40, Error: Service Control Manager [7038] - The SSDPSRV service was unable to log on as NT AUTHORITY\LocalService with the currently configured password due to the following error: The request is not supported. To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).
26/12/2012 11:21:40, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The SSDP Discovery service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not start due to a logon failure.
24/12/2012 16:47:16, Error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Search service hung on starting.
.
==== End Of File ===========================

thank you


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

This line in the Disc Check log clearly indicates you have a bad hard drive:

*4 KB in bad sectors*

There are also a few errors in the log above that suggest a hard drive issue:

27/12/2012 22:46:23, Error: volsnap [14] - The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because of an IO failure on volume C:.
27/12/2012 15:09:54, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client [1012] - There was an error while attempting to read the local hosts file.
27/12/2012 14:00:20, Error: iaStor [9] - The device, \Device\Ide\iaStor0, did not respond within the timeout period.
26/12/2012 22:04:58, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR2.
26/12/2012 18:47:05, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

I suspect that when the hard drive was new it already had this fault or it had developed fairly soon after purchase and caused some registry corruption, not everything is perfect when new.

I would recommend you return the PC for repair under the guarantee and bring to their attention the Disc Check log as proof of the hard drive being defective.

You should back up all you valuable data before returning it.


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Mark1956

Thanks for all your help...

Will definately go back to the shop to get this replaced.

Thank you and a happy New Year to you...


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, best of luck and a Happy New Year to you to.


----------



## Jadan (May 10, 2004)

Mark1956

What I done is from the Advanced Boot Options (F8) 
went to Repair your computer
System Recovery Option ( where you sent me to do the FRST scan)
I chose the Recovery Management which allows a "restore system from Factory Default".
And after taking the option to Backup my files, i did a new re-installation.

When completed, the Windows Update did work fine and gave me 109 updates...

Thanks for your help

Note book working fine now....


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, but be aware that the bad sectors found on the drive may continue to increase and cause further issues, I would recommend you get the drive replaced while it is still under guarantee, but obviously that is your choice.


----------

